# When to breed again



## Kringle (May 14, 2010)

Hi.. Holly had her babies July 16..9 weeks later she is in heat. How often should she go into heat now ? And when should we let her breed again ? Are we suppose to wait 6 months ? Or wait for 3 straight heats ? 

Thank you


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Did you not research this kind of thing when you thought about becoming a breeder?

I personally am aiming to wait a full year to breed my girl again, give her chance to get her condition back fully. She had her first litter almost 19 weeks ago.

Trouble is with queens is that although you would like them to wait, it is dangerous for her to keep calling without being put to stud. However I still wouldn't let her breed again too soon personally. You can get the feline version of the pill (sorry the name escapes me right now) which may help things, but she will still be at a small risk of Pyometra.

Do your queens have a rest period over there when it gets really cold? I know my girl seems to have finished calling already this year and it is still warm  I think it will be around February when she is ready and calling again. But knowing my luck she will change her mind :lol:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

is the pill Overid (spelling) I think many people use it.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Yes that's the one :thumbs:

Here it is ... Ovarid Tablets - 5mg - Ovarid pet healthcare


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi kringle

firstly, you really should have researched this before hand.

Nevertheless...

Its perfectly normal for a queen to call fairly soon after birth, some do so almost immediatly, others wait until the kittens have left for their new homes.

As winter is approaching with any luck she will stop calling throughout the cold months (however with indoor cats this is even less predictable). If you are one of the lucky ones you may well have 6mo break.

How often does she call normally? is she an every 10 day sorta girl or every 6 weeks? 

How much condition has she lost (and how much regained) since the birth? was this influenced by the number of kittens in the litter, how do you think she will cope with a large litter?

How well did motherhood suit her?, was she a fantastic mum, or less so?

How well did the pregnancy and birth go? was it a smooth process or were there hiccoughs/problems?

How old is she? is she too old for another litter? how many litters has she produced? has she produced good quality kittens or so/so? If not so great, is there another stud you could use?

Can you afford another litter? what happens if things go wrong? Can you take the time off to handrear a whole litter?

Were there any problems with finding the kittens homes?, have you a waiting list or knowledge in the current kitten availability?

The answers to all of the above should be used to influence your decision when to breed (if at all), or whether spey or ovarid should be used.

If everything went well, i would wait to see how frequently she calls before making a firm decision. If you are one of the lucky ones then it may be spring before she calls for the 3rd time (or even the 2nd time) which gives you plenty of breathing space.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

I had planned to breed mine once per year. 

My girl had a litter in May (2 babies one of which did not make it) so she fed 1 kitten, then called at 2 weeks, 4 week, 6 weeks, we visited the Vet and he advised as she had only had one viable kitten and she was in good condition with the kitten but losing weight through constant calling we should breed her again and then discuss either Ovarid or Delvosteron injection. This is why GCCF have no hard fast rules over times between breeding, well (17 weeks between registrations).

So we did this and she now has her litter, after they have gone we will most likely use Ovarid and hope the weather stops her for a while.

Then I have another girl who has been calling every 4/6 weeks since 14 weeks of age! 

Again, we have discussed this with the vet and he is against using anything as she is a maiden girl, so we are trying our best to get her to 8 months old (adult in breeding terms), which I would rather not do, I would rather she was older, but I may have to if she continues to call over the coming months. 

Ah the joys! 

You really should read more, the Internet is a fantastic resource, just google lots of things.

It takes girls uterus on average 6/7 weeks after birth to get back to complete normality.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

If you can get her to 10 months it would be even better. I know it's a balancing act but in my experience they make better mums if they are at least a year old when kittens are born. It's all generalisations of course and there are cats who have a first litter very young and are fantastic. However, whenever I've had people come to me for help because cats are 'mis-mothering' they've always been under a year.


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

havoc said:


> If you can get her to 10 months it would be even better. I know it's a balancing act but in my experience they make better mums if they are at least a year old when kittens are born. It's all generalisations of course and there are cats who have a first litter very young and are fantastic. However, whenever I've had people come to me for help because cats are 'mis-mothering' they've always been under a year.


I agree I try and get my queens to at least a year old,I have two queens at the moment 9 months old and they are calling,

For the Op ref question how long--It is a juggling act raising queens, between frequent calling and rest-bite after litters.

I measure their average weight throughout the year and use this as a baseline, I do not let them breed again until they have regained their weight, I do not believe in overfeeding them to quicken the process,I prefer to keep their diet constant,so the replaced weight gain is constant and more natural.

The weight loss experienced and time to replace differs with litter size.

I have a litter of five Siamese, they are now eight weeks old,and they drained my female,she lost quite a bit of weight and it will probably take her at least 3 months just to regain all her wait and be constant at her average weight.

Breeding is not just about putting a male and female together,as a responsible breeder, you have a duty to learn all you can about the breeds and species you are breeding,length of time between breeding,calling principles,recovery times for wombs etc.

Duration of pregnancy,birthing principles, most breeders can turn a blind eye to when people ask these questions,especially when they are first time breeders.But you are considering breeding again and have not learned the basic principles of breeding.

If you are serious about breeding,you need to learn these things prior to breeding,your cats health and life might depend on it one day,what happens if she is breach or she has complications etc.

Please do a little more reading on breeding,if not for your sake for your queens sake:thumbup:


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

havoc said:


> If you can get her to 10 months it would be even better. I know it's a balancing act but in my experience they make better mums if they are at least a year old when kittens are born. It's all generalisations of course and there are cats who have a first litter very young and are fantastic. However, whenever I've had people come to me for help because cats are 'mis-mothering' they've always been under a year.


Yes that would be good, I just worry as she called in May, June, July, August and now she is off again, possibly she may stop as it is getting colder, she is not happy this time, she is hissing at times which is strange as she isn't a hissy cat at all, I am surprised you cannot hear her ?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Kringle said:


> Hi.. Holly had her babies July 16..9 weeks later she is in heat. How often should she go into heat now ? And when should we let her breed again ? Are we suppose to wait 6 months ? Or wait for 3 straight heats ?
> 
> Thank you


Much will depend on the rules imposed by your club and / or registry. Personally I prefer not to use hormonal treatments so if I am not breaking any rules I just breed the cat again. That said, mine almost never call between early August and early January, so they have a natural break anyway every year.

Liz


----------



## Kringle (May 14, 2010)

Well yes I have done my research.. My post didn't say I didn't. I simply wanted to ask on here if what I have read is the proper thing to do ? I know that if she goes into 3 straight heats that I should breed her. She is a year old.. and this was her first litter. She had no trouble at all..knew just what to do and she has been and still is the best mom. We were really amazed with her. I just don't see why everyone is downing me about my post..I didn't think I said anything that wrong or wrong at all , isn't this site for research and to ask questions ? I only wanted to know if what I had read is right ? I have researched and continue to do so. I might just get the advice of my vet instead. Thank you though just the same.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

There is a huge amount of snobbery and looking down on new breeders on these forums. Ironically, some of the most vociferous (and highly recommended) posters are in fact complete novices themselves, perhaps that is why they feel the need to slate everyone newer than them.

Liz


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Too true.

I have learnt so much from just sitting for hours on end reading breeding forums, forums, googling.

I know I will be looked down upon for my girl being mated so soon but you have to do whats right for you and your cat, if she is constantly calling and losing condition then speak with your Vet, I found a great one.

Not up his own ar%e at all.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Aside from the snobbery issue here (which, in general, I completely agree with) I think there's also a degree of people quoting 'absolutes' and also scaremongering. Pyometra, as a direct result of girls not being mated after calling frequently for 'x' number of months, are relatively uncommon. I've been breeding cats for 27 years. I use Ovarid hardly ever, very sparingly and as a last resort. In all those years I've had ONE girl with a pyo and she was a youngster, mated on her second call and developed a pyo 4 weeks after mating.

This isn't just my experience but that of a good number of breeder/friends who have been breeding for equally as long.

I don't think anyone would advise leaving a girl to call herself into oblivion and ghastly condition for months on end just to achieve a 'target' of one litter per year - but equally I don't believe that in the majority of cases there's any need to dive in and mate or use Ovarid. 

OP, I'm not sure whre you read that a queen *should* be mated after three straight calls. Can honestly tell you that that is something I've rarely HAD to do and with no ill effects to my girls - aside from losing a bit of condition and weight and the damage to my ear drums


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

gskinner123 said:


> Aside from the snobbery issue here (which, in general, I completely agree with) I think there's also a degree of people quoting 'absolutes' and also scaremongering.


Too true, there is a huge amount of scaremongering here and most of is based on neither research nor experience.



> Can honestly tell you that that is something I've rarely HAD to do and with no ill effects to my girls - aside from losing a bit of condition and weight and the damage to my ear drums


 Now the eardrums factor is certainly one that need to be taken into account :lol:

Liz


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Kringle said:


> Well yes I have done my research.. My post didn't say I didn't. I simply wanted to ask on here if what I have read is the proper thing to do ? I know that if she goes into 3 straight heats that I should breed her. She is a year old.. and this was her first litter. She had no trouble at all..knew just what to do and she has been and still is the best mom. We were really amazed with her. I just don't see why everyone is downing me about my post..I didn't think I said anything that wrong or wrong at all , isn't this site for research and to ask questions ? I only wanted to know if what I had read is right ? I have researched and continue to do so. I might just get the advice of my vet instead. Thank you though just the same.


Reading your original post again after reading this reply ... I can see no where in what you typed that indicated you had already researched the answers to your questions.

Since I was one of only two people to reply saying it's something you should have researched first (the other person isn't even a breeder, but does have an enormous amount of knowledge on these things) before this reply ... I can only presume that was aimed at me? If so, maybe re read my post again? Apart from that one line ... which I state again was in response to the fact you appeared not to have researched anything ... the rest of my reply was based on my own personal opinion and personal ethics for breeding.

I didn't attempt to force them down your neck, I was just offering up info on how I'm going about things to try and help!



lizward said:


> There is a huge amount of snobbery and looking down on new breeders on these forums. Ironically, some of the most vociferous (and highly recommended) posters are in fact complete novices themselves, perhaps that is why they feel the need to slate everyone newer than them.
> 
> Liz


This and your comment about Pyo. Considering one of the sources where I got the information about a queens risk of getting pyo if they are left to call repeatedly was from you, and many other breeders on the forum. Plus my mentor and my vet(!) ... well, then that makes you a scaremongerer too!

This year was my first year breeding, but I researched and asked lots of question from my mentor before diving in or indeed before deciding whether to continue breeding.

I'm not a snob about it. Though I do think that new breeders or people thinking about it should be prepared for the worst. If they still want to breed then power to them. It does mean they are going into it with eyes open at the possibilities, the bad ones. Instead of thinking about cute kittens and the experience of watching your girl give birth, plus other upsides.

I'd much rather have the opinions and ethics I do than be a breeder who back to back breeds, with little or no concern for kittens when they get sick and lives in a unhygienic dump (we are not just talking a messy house here) which is the reason why the kittens are probably sick in the first place! It seems that these types of breeders are in it purely to make money, or they breed and breed to produce a good show example. I've come across a few types like this in this first year alone, and it makes me feel sick to the stomach each time I think about it.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

For the record, Aurelia, I wasn't referring to yourself when I mentioned snobbery and scaremongering. It was a general observation on some of the advice offered, by some people on PF.

Perhaps the description 'snobbish' cold be exchanged for 'patronising' but it does worry me sometimes just where people are doing their research. With absolutely no disrespect to the OP but just to use an example - "if a cat goes into 3 straight heats they should be bred". To me that is clearly a controversial viewpoint and were it one acted upon by all breeders I think we'd have something of a cat population explosion not to mention some very, very over-bred queens


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

hehe i suspect the snob will be me! :lol:

I dont breed, i work in rescue, however that doesnt make any of the questions i posed any less pertinent to a decision as to whether a queen should be bred again or when.

and yep i accept that i can come across as patronising, and ive been known to apologise for it before. Sometimes the facts just need to be out there without all the flowering up. Tis a fair point of criticism for me, if i knew how to say the same thing in a different way and still get the facts across then maybe i would.

water off a ducks back to me.


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

> Breeding is not just about putting a male and female together,as a responsible breeder, you have a duty to learn all you can about the breeds and species you are breeding,length of time between breeding,calling principles,recovery times for wombs etc.
> 
> Duration of pregnancy,birthing principles, most breeders can turn a blind eye to when people ask these questions,especially when they are first time breeders.But you are considering breeding again and have not learned the basic principles of breeding.
> 
> ...


Hi

I advised you of learning, and this was based on the wording of your original post,at no point did you say, I have read this,and is it true or is anyones experiences different to that which I have read.

So the responses you have got have been mixed.



> There is a huge amount of snobbery and looking down on new breeders on these forums. Ironically, some of the most vociferous (and highly recommended) posters are in fact complete novices themselves, perhaps that is why they feel the need to slate everyone newer than them.
> 
> Liz


Now I cant speak for others, but my response was not meant to be one of snobbery and if it came across that way I apolagise.Nor was it meant to slate you it was,a bit of advice based on your wording of your original post.

I am a breeder and I am no novice, and I can only respond like anyone else can to how an OP reads, your original post reads like you did not have the knowledge and were seeking answers.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Do you know what? I wasn't referring to either of you ladies (are you ladies - or gents? I suppose one should never just assume!) either. Honest to goodness - I wasn't meaning anyone who'd posted on this thread at all


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

gskinner123 said:


> Do you know what? I wasn't referring to either of you ladies (are you ladies - or gents? I suppose one should never just assume!) either. Honest to goodness - I wasn't meaning anyone who'd posted on this thread at all


Oh cool, I will stop being stroppy again. :lol:

PS I cannot remember your post so will have another read.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

gskinner123 said:


> Do you know what? I wasn't referring to either of you ladies (are you ladies - or gents? I suppose one should never just assume!) either. Honest to goodness - I wasn't meaning anyone who'd posted on this thread at all


FWIW I wasn't meaning you, I quoted Liz


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I agree that there is no need to make remarks such as "you should have researched before". Surely it is better than people ask than remain quiet for fear of passive aggression...


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

messyhearts said:


> I agree that there is no need to make remarks such as "you should have researched before". Surely it is better than people ask than remain quiet for fear of passive aggression...


Did anyone say "You bad bad person, you should not be breding if you haven't researched first... blah blah"?

Nope. It would be irresponsible of us as breeders to not point it out though. Not necessarily for the OP (it's been established they have researched now anyway), but for anyone googling. If these things weren't stated there would be a whole lot more irresponsible breeding going on.

If the OP was ripped to shreds for not researching fist I would agree, but they weren't.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

I just said it because this is what I done, read solid for a good 20 months, I still do and still find new things out every day. Research is good. 

Knowledge is power.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> Did anyone say "You bad bad person, you should not be breding if you haven't researched first... blah blah"?
> 
> Nope. It would be irresponsible of us as breeders to not point it out though. Not necessarily for the OP (it's been established they have researched now anyway), but for anyone googling. If these things weren't stated there would be a whole lot more irresponsible breeding going on.
> 
> If the OP was ripped to shreds for not researching fist I would agree, but they weren't.


Did I say that was said? I simply said that comments like that deter people from asking to gain knowledge whether it is late in the day or not... That is a far greater irresponsibility in my opinion.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm afraid I disagree again.

IMO it's better to prevent (someone going into breeding without researching) as a cure is not possible once the deed is done (if they go into it without researching the damage is done, and queens/kittens may well suffer because of it).


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

We will have to agree to disagree. This place has seen many breeders who did the wrong thing to begin with & then go on to do the right thing after asking & not being patronised for asking. People make mistakes for various reasons & there isn't THAT much available in the way of resources for cats as there should be.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Who was patronising? Me? I think not  I stated a fact (well a fact for succesful, responsible breeding) and then went on to offer advice and information.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

gskinner123 said:


> Aside from the snobbery issue here (which, in general, I completely agree with) I think there's also a degree of people quoting 'absolutes' and also scaremongering. Pyometra, as a direct result of girls not being mated after calling frequently for 'x' number of months, are relatively uncommon. I've been breeding cats for 27 years. I use Ovarid hardly ever, very sparingly and as a last resort. In all those years I've had ONE girl with a pyo and she was a youngster, mated on her second call and developed a pyo 4 weeks after mating.
> 
> This isn't just my experience but that of a good number of breeder/friends who have been breeding for equally as long.
> 
> ...


I agree, I feel the pyo issue is basically a justification for some breeders to breed their girls early and then to squeeze extra litters out of them in the course of their breeding career.
I believe it runs in lines and if you have a line that is awash with pyo and girls are at increased risk then perhaps the question needs asked as to why breed them at all, as all they are going to do is pass that predisposition on to their offspring?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

when dotty was whole i never used any drugs with her. (untill near the end when we decided to have her spayed) she was un mated and 2.5 years old before getting spayed. She was in brilliant health and didnt develop anything, I think Pyo is just one of those things that happens no matter how careful you are if that animal is going to get it it will.


----------



## Kringle (May 14, 2010)

Ummm I didn't say anywhere that I " WAS " going to breed my female again so soon. I only wanted to ask a question to what info I did come across stating that if your queen goes into 3 straight heats to breed her..I just wanted to question that.. I also read about the 6 months apart.. I have been reading so many different things.. I only wanted the opinions of everyone on here of what they go by.. I myself think its very easy to have someone just type what is best for me to do , rather than tell me I haven't done my research ! I wouldn't of put this post on the site if I did my research and just went with what I read. I like to ask others opinions,, does that make me such a bad person ? I can put up with her crying and wanting attention.. that doesn't bother me. I just want to do what is best for my female. I didn't think it was going to be this bad a thing to post my question of concern on here..wow.. look at what I started.. so sorry ! 

I'm taking my kittens today for their vet check and needle.. I will talk to my vet about the things I have " researched " and read .


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

It's a really difficult question to answer and depends upon the condition of the queen, her past experience and general health. I have seen both sides of the coin ie, a 13 month old maiden queen who was speyed after contracting pyo on her 3rd call, and a queen who started calling 8 weeks after the birth of her litter and continued one week on, one week off. She lost a frightening amount of condition and we were left with a choice, have her mated or have her speyed (ovarid deemed unsuitable by vet).

In an ideal world, queens would give birth and raise a healthy litter, have a good long break to recover and enjoy some "down time" for a year before becoming pregnant again. In reality, managing stressy, prolific calling queens can be difficult and waiting for too long can be more harmful than having them mated again.

If your girl copes well with calling and recovers / maintains condition between calls, i'd be tempted to go for a longer break - if she is like one of my queens and constant calling leaves her drained and looking poor, it may be better to have a shorter gap between litters.

You know your queen, you know how calling effects her, it's ultimately your decision.

Good luck!


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Original Post



Kringle said:


> Hi.. Holly had her babies July 16..9 weeks later she is in heat. How often should she go into heat now ? And when should we let her breed again ? Are we suppose to wait 6 months ? Or wait for 3 straight heats ?
> 
> Thank you


Second Post



> Ummm I didn't say anywhere that I " WAS " going to breed my female again so soon. I only wanted to ask a question to what info I did come across stating that if your queen goes into 3 straight heats to breed her..I just wanted to question that.. I also read about the 6 months apart.. I have been reading so many different things.. I only wanted the opinions of everyone on here of what they go by.. I myself think its very easy to have someone just type what is best for me to do , rather than tell me I haven't done my research ! I wouldn't of put this post on the site if I did my research and just went with what I read. I like to ask others opinions,, does that make me such a bad person ? I can put up with her crying and wanting attention.. that doesn't bother me. I just want to do what is best for my female. I didn't think it was going to be this bad a thing to post my question of concern on here..wow.. look at what I started.. so sorry !
> 
> I'm taking my kittens today for their vet check and needle.. I will talk to my vet about the things I have " researched " and read .


Hi Kringle,

If you look at your first post, it clearly is asking for an opinion,"and when should we let her breed again?""how often should she go into heat"

The shortness and layout of your post is what has mislead breeders to comment with regards to research, if you had posted as you have above(second post) in your first and original post your responses would have been different.Also if you had worded it to say as you did in the second that you would like peoples opinions on such matters,then thats what you would have had as responses.

And know it does not make you a bad person, it is just your first post gave the impression that you never had done any research and were seeking advice when to get your female pregnant again.

And I and just about any responsible breeder would reply the way we did to the wording of your post,once you explained yourself, it made more sense.
Nothing to be sorry for, sometimes things just get mis-read.

Good luck at the vets:thumbup:


----------



## Kringle (May 14, 2010)

" sootisox " ...thank you so much  Now this is the reply I was expecting.. Thank you .. I will see how she is after this heat.. keep track of them and follow her heats and if she keeps in good condition I will wait for a year. If the heats are too much for her I will consult my vet before breeding her . Thank you again for your kind advise.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

*Bangs head against wall*

Gary (aka Tellingtails) I was going to post a similar reply, but felt it would fall on wounded deaf ears unfortunately


----------



## Kringle (May 14, 2010)

Whatever ...your the reason I would rather just stop posting on here. I think I might. Your replies do nothing for me.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Aurelia said:


> *Bangs head against wall*
> 
> Gary (aka Tellingtails) I was going to post a similar reply, but felt it would fall on wounded deaf ears unfortunately


ummm yes...


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Lol Milly. I used to fill my posts with smilies so as to not come across that way, but folk complained about that. Maybe I should go back to that to get across what I mean without typing way more than I want to trying to keep it fluffy?

No offence taken, took it on the chin


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Kringle said:


> Whatever ...your the reason I would rather just stop posting on here. I think I might. Your replies do nothing for me.


Kringle. The reasons why are due to your first post! If you'd have just typed a little more like you did a little while ago, it would have come across better.

We all have questions, I bet even the breeders with years and years and years experience still don't know everything. Prime example ... even today Lizward discovered something new about Cats and reproduction that she didn't know.

The best way for folk to answer questions is by giving as much information as possible first. That way you get the best answer you can.

I'm sure if you had turned out to be a totally irresponsible breeder who was intending to breed their girl a couple of weeks after giving birth... or had 10 cats and wanted to breed them all back to back to make as much money as possible ... the comments we made (which really went that harsh, like I said before) wouldn't even raise an eyebrow.

I guess what I'm trying to say is please don't flounce off. This forum is a great place to be with an amazing pool of knowledge. It would be a shame for you to lose that when you need it most in the early days. I know I count on the forums for lots of things, including learning new and interesting things. Not just about my kitties but other stuff and animals too


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

As a complete ignoramus, can I ask why it is damaging to let a queen go on calling for any period of time? Why does it cause her to lose condition?


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Kringle said:


> Whatever ...your the reason I would rather just stop posting on here. I think I might. Your replies do nothing for me.


Kringle

I think thats a little harsh, I have tried to explain that a response on the forum is based on the information supplied. You never explained correctly what you were looking for in terms of advice.

Despite that you still got responses that answered your questions,and yes you also recieved some extra advice of doing research, and although not what you wanted to hear, as you later revealed you had done some. It was constructive advice, not destructive advice.

My own response advised you that I monitor my females weight to gauge her overall condition and suitability of breeding.

And I am sorry I never patted you on the back, and said that it was ok to breed from her, as a responsible breeder I would never tell another breeder, to go ahead and breed no matter how long she had been calling or not been breed from.

The decision for breeding lies with the breeder, we can answer and point you in a generalised time scale but as I explained in my first post, the time scale differs from queen to queen, and litter to litter.

It is not an exact science,and in my first post I did say it was a bit of a juggling act.

IMO its clear you only interested in someone telling you its ok to breed her.



> Aurelia
> Pet Forums VIP Member Join Date: Apr 2010
> Posts: 1,463
> Re: When to breed again
> ...


I get the same feeling Aurelia,sometimes people just want a pat on the back


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Firstly thankyou for posting such a nice comment on my profile page


> Kringle
> Hi.. I was by no means looking for a pat on the back. And what would I be looking for that for anyways ? I don't know everything and I probley will never know everything there is to know. I'm just getting started with my breeding , this was my first litter , my first experience.. the things I listed were things I either was told or read..I only wanted to be sure they were the right thing to do. Ya .. I should of worded my first post differently I guess.. I guess I didn't think all this was going to happen. As for me .. I respect those that respect others. You had said some kind words until you wanted to take the other ones side and praise them for what they say. Why join them ? Why not just be yourself and help someone ? Anyways .. my vet told me to wait a year to breed her again.
> 
> Thank you


Secondly I did not join anyone, if you cant accept constructive feedback,from a post which you did not correctly explain yourself in,then that is your faults as an individual not mine.

Thirdly with reference a pat on the back,Please see a post from last month,in which you clearly ask, the same questions, also note the response from Milly22 underneath a copy of your original post. So you have had the answers to your questions once before.

So now tell me you not just looking for some reassurance,from a fellow breeder that you are doing right in breeding her so soon.

Sorry to be so blunt but IMO you were never interested in what anyone had to say, the only thing you were ever interested in was someone saying your queen will be alright. Imo so you could feel better in yourself.Next time you write on someones profile, just remember people in glass houses should,nt throw stones.



> #14 (permalink) 03-08-2010, 07:46 PM
> Kringle
> Pet Forums Junior Member Join Date: May 2010
> Location: New Brunswick , Canada
> ...





> Milly22
> Pet Forums VIP Member Join Date: Sep 2008
> Posts: 3,168
> Images: 6
> ...


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Chez87 said:


> As a complete ignoramus, can I ask why it is damaging to let a queen go on calling for any period of time? Why does it cause her to lose condition?


When a queen calls, she loses condition because exercise + not eating = weight loss. A queen is so intent on being mated that all her energy is put into that, she doesn't think of eating and her sleep pattern is affected too. If a queen that is on ferocious heat for days at a time for months with little respite then her condition will suffer.

Some queens have silent heats or little change to their ways or call infrequently so do not tend to lose condition.

Also there is a condition called pyometra which is basically pus in the womb, which can be triggered by queens calling and not being mated. It is a dangerous condition and in its worst form the queen can die if not treated in time.


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for explaining lauren.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Just one final comment please!  

I have noticed that no-one eve rused to answer her posts when her girl was dueand she came across as very caring/worried (as you do) so lets not frighten her off the boards. 

Why her posts not answered WTF knows, because she is from Canada and says Ya or Yo or something.............

Thanks again once again my lovely Sootisox and ....well you know good with words!!!

Wod I do hope I am on the right thread :scared:


----------

